# Disappearing New Post Markers.



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2002)

When I come to MT I usually open up three (NS) browsers at a time due to the time it can take pages to load properly. Yesterday and today I've read infrequently--it's been nearly 24 hours between readings--and when I've come I've seen the new post indicators but then they've been lost by the time I open up the third browser! Is this because of the length of time I've gone between readings? It's a bit frustrating as I really make use of the new post indicators on the left-hand side.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2002)

I've got the timeout cranked up (I think to 30 min).. might be a cookie issue... I'll see if theres anything on the support forums on it.


----------

